# Where is Karen- Kodi's mom?



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I haven't seen Karen posting? Is she on vacation?


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I know, it's not the same without her, right?


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

I saw her at the Aquatic Experience convention earlier in November and she was shortly to be leaving to India for 3 weeks, to explore aquatic plant habitats! Hope they are finding lots of cool stuff. I agree there is a missing feel here without Karen. We can all try to hold down the fort and keep posting photos and helping folks out!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

She might not have internet access where she is.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh ok! I was getting nervous. I even tried to contact her on FB. Glad she is traveling and probably not even thinking about us!! LOL


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

Probably too busy.... Internet access is available almost everywhere in India.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Tom King said:


> She might not have internet access where she is.


Not unless she is on the moon. Come to think of it, I wouldn't be surprised if they even have internet access on the moon nowadays. Oh well, at least she will know she was missed when she comes back and reads this.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes, Karen is in India and will return home this weekend. In fact, it may be tomorrow! She certainly is missed on the forum and I'm sure by Kodi. She even missed Thanksgicing!


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Actually I would hazard a guess that within the more remote types of areas she would be going to find aquatic plants, internet might not be such a given. And I think she probably has Plant Brain and not much leisure time if it's anything like trips I have done!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

*I'm back!!!*

Yes, I've been in India for 3 weeks, and NO&#8230; there are DEFINITELY still parts of the world where internet is not available, including many of the places we visited.

In India, there is only internet as we know it (over lines in the ground or overhead wires) in the biggest cities, and only in the wealthy parts of those. Only the most expensive hotels have wireless. Exactly ONE hotel of all those we stayed at (the one at the airport when we came in, and just before we left) had wireless, which you had to pay an hourly fee to use.

Because there is so little wired service, everyone in India accesses the internet via cellular service. This is good probably in more rural areas in India than in the U.S., but it isn't without holes in the network, and isn't available to travelers who don't want HUGE roaming charges.

Fortunately, our drive had an iPhone and was able to set up a personal hot spot for us most mornings (when we were in areas where there was a cell signal) so we could at least check our e-mail.

There was no time for checking on forums, however, even if we'd had time in between the other things we were doing. As it is, we typically left the hotel at 8AM (after having breakfast and packing, as we changed hotels daily) and typically finished up sorting photos and writing notes sometime between 10 and 11 at night.

We surveyed and photographed some incredible biotopes, though, so it was worth all the hard work! This young girl is holding up the leaves of an extremely rare aquatic plant with leaves that grow up to 30 meters long!


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Cool photo. I have to ask--what kind of welcome did you get from sweet Cody when you returned home?


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Oops, I mean Kodi!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I bet Kodi was extremely happy to see you


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Ooo! Now I am curious about the study you did. What was its purpose and was it a success?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome back....there is no place like home!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great stuff Karen! Must have been a wonderful time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wags Mom said:


> Cool photo. I have to ask--what kind of welcome did you get from sweet Cody when you returned home?


Kodi came to the airport to pick me up, and he was beside himself.  One of the delights of a well-trained dog is that Dave had him loose on the seat when I came out of the airport, and neither of us had the least concern about him getting out of the car in that heavy traffic zone. One "Wait!" cue and he just stood on the seat, wagging all over waiting for me to get in.  Of course he wasn't thrilled about going back in his car seat for the ride home, but some things are non-negotiable! 

We're pretty much back to usual now!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Ooo! Now I am curious about the study you did. What was its purpose and was it a success?


I study aquatic plants. And yes, it was one of our most successful trips, documenting many known species in the wild, and finding a few that could possibly be new.

The problem with old species ID and data is that they didn't have the equipment to document things that we have. Most ID's are done from dried herbarium materials. This is still the case for final determination of a species, because it's the only way that no one can "cheat". But we have been able to add so much more information to what is known about different species and the biotopes they inhabit&#8230; from water chemistry to light measurement to underwater photos of the biotope.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

That is a cool career. I am sure there are tedious parts but the fieldwork is nifty. My guys would NEVER go for it. One bug and they would be on the next plane home. Do you ever get asked to talk to high schools about what you do?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> That is a cool career. I am sure there are tedious parts but the fieldwork is nifty. My guys would NEVER go for it. One bug and they would be on the next plane home. Do you ever get asked to talk to high schools about what you do?


Oh, believe me, my guys don't go with me!!! Dave thinks Connecticut is a foreign country!  And Timothy&#8230; well, like your guys, he and spiders don't mix. Robbie would go, (and I did take him with me to the Amazon once, when he was 10) but it's too expensive to bring him along just for the fun of it, plus he's an adult with a job now.

I love the work in the field. What I DON'T love in India are the bad hotels&#8230; everywhere. I mean, in some of the really big tourist locations, you can get a decent room if you spend a lot of money, but that's not available in the areas we work. The good news is that rooms are cheap. The bad news is there is no hot water, no toilet paper, (in India, always bring your own&#8230; they don't use it) often the shower doesn't work, often there is no top sheet, though you can sometimes get one if you ask. They are usually dirty by US standards, and the AC, when available, is loud and unpredictable&#8230; as unpredictable as the power which goes out pretty regularly. You're doing well if the beds are clean. 

Oh, and while Indian food is OK, 3 weeks of it, 3 times a day gets a bit much&#8230; especially since they don't understand the concept of "not spicy!"


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Karen, Welcome home! I thought I could catch you easiest here. Pam, and Eleanor are at Pam's Sister's in Cape May, breeding Nike to Tony. Give Pam a call.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Karen, Welcome home! I thought I could catch you easiest here. Pam, and Eleanor are at Pam's Sister's in Cape May, breeding Nike to Tony. Give Pam a call.


Thanks, Tom!

Already talked to both of them yesterday. (Pam twice) Pam was on the ferry, wanted a glass of wine, but the waves were high enough she thought she'd get tossed overboard if she got out of her seat!

Elinor was a nervous as her virgin dog, I think!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> Thanks, Tom!
> 
> Already talked to both of them yesterday. (Pam twice) Pam was on the ferry, wanted a glass of wine, but the waves were high enough she thought she'd get tossed overboard if she got out of her seat!
> 
> Elinor was a nervous as her virgin dog, I think!


Sounds like you could get your red out of that litter, Karen.

Elinor must feel about Tony as we moms do when our little ones go off to kindergarten. He's growing up!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Sounds like you could get your red out of that litter, Karen.
> 
> Elinor must feel about Tony as we moms do when our little ones go off to kindergarten. He's growing up!


From what Pam told me, genetically, this pairing could throw any color but chocolate. It might be a rainbow litter. But I'm not picking based on color&#8230; if it ends up being red, that would be icing on the cake.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

krandall said:


> The good news is that rooms are cheap. The bad news is there is no hot water, no toilet paper, (in India, always bring your own&#8230; they don't use it) often the shower doesn't work, often there is no top sheet, though you can sometimes get one if you ask. They are usually dirty by US standards, and the AC, when available, is loud and unpredictable&#8230; as unpredictable as the power which goes out pretty regularly. You're doing well if the beds are clean.


My sister-in-law has traveled rough like that. She doesn't seem to mind. One year for her birthday, we got her a silk sleepsack - silk sheets that fold up into a tiny little bag. She also uses it as a liner in her sleeping bag for really cold weather. It makes everyone feel better when she travels. 

Bedbugs are gross.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Very interesting travels, Karen. Your work sounds fascinating. Reminds me of the last Elizabeth Gilbert novel. 
I went to Southeast Asia in the spring and am going to New Zealand in March. 
Not India, I know, but I do love to see other parts of the world.  
I bet Kodi was VERY glad to see you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> My sister-in-law has traveled rough like that. She doesn't seem to mind. One year for her birthday, we got her a silk sleepsack - silk sheets that fold up into a tiny little bag. She also uses it as a liner in her sleeping bag for really cold weather. It makes everyone feel better when she travels.
> 
> Bedbugs are gross.


We do use sleep sacks if the beds aren't clean. &#8230;and EVERYTHING washable goes no further into the house than the laundry room when I get home!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

azcolaw said:


> Very interesting travels, Karen. Your work sounds fascinating. Reminds me of the last Elizabeth Gilbert novel.
> I went to Southeast Asia in the spring and am going to New Zealand in March.
> Not India, I know, but I do love to see other parts of the world.
> I bet Kodi was VERY glad to see you.


Where in Asia? I've been to Thailand a number of times, and Taiwan, but haven't gotten to other countries there, though I'd like to.

And New Zealand is on my bucket list just for a vacation. It doesn't have the kinds of plants we are interested in, but it is SUCH a gorgeous country!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm a terrible traveler.!!I wouldn't last two seconds in a place with no toilet paper LOL Driving into Chicago is a major trip for me and it's only about 45 min away from me. ( unless you get into bad traffic and then it's about 2 hours. You are certainly an adventurous person for sure!!!! Looking forward to a few pictures.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We have visited a bunch of countries when we lived in Japan but never India. However... we are planning a huge Australia and New Zealand trip in August for our anniversary. The kids are excited.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

krandall said:


> Where in Asia? I've been to Thailand a number of times, and Taiwan, but haven't gotten to other countries there, though I'd like to.
> 
> And New Zealand is on my bucket list just for a vacation. It doesn't have the kinds of plants we are interested in, but it is SUCH a gorgeous country!


I went to Vietnam and Hong Kong. They were so fascinating and beautiful - in very different ways!
I've heard Thailand is awesome. I do not know a lot about Taiwan.
I am looking so forward to New Zealand. My daughter and her boyfriend just moved there for a year, so we will be traveling around together.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

azcolaw said:


> I went to Vietnam and Hong Kong. They were so fascinating and beautiful - in very different ways!
> I've heard Thailand is awesome. I do not know a lot about Taiwan.
> I am looking so forward to New Zealand. My daughter and her boyfriend just moved there for a year, so we will be traveling around together.


Asia-Pacific: I've traveled to Japan, Korea, Thailand, and Vietnam. I've also been to Australia but not New Zealand, yet. I love to travel - even off the beaten path. Thailand is awesome, I'd love to go there every other year if I could.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> We have visited a bunch of countries when we lived in Japan but never India. However... we are planning a huge Australia and New Zealand trip in August for our anniversary. The kids are excited.


Can I sneak into your bag?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> Asia-Pacific: I've traveled to Japan, Korea, Thailand, and Vietnam. I've also been to Australia but not New Zealand, yet. I love to travel - even off the beaten path. Thailand is awesome, I'd love to go there every other year if I could.


If I had no family, I'd move there in a minute!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Where in Asia? I've been to Thailand a number of times, and Taiwan, but haven't gotten to other countries there, though I'd like to.
> 
> And New Zealand is on my bucket list just for a vacation. It doesn't have the kinds of plants we are interested in, but it is SUCH a gorgeous country!


My tia Auntie was a high school exchange student for a year in Phuket, Thailand and she traveled the whole length of the country from north to south. She liked it there but wasn't too crazy about Bangkok. She still speaks some Thai and likes Thai food.

My Momi and Popi lived in Tonga for two years a long, long time ago as Peace Corps volunteers. They lived in a 10 x 20 thatched hut with a mattress stuffed with shredded coconut husks! Momi became proficient at using a scrub board to do laundry (I hope they don't try using that thing to wash me! :biggrin1. Popi had to learn how to spear fish in the lagoon or else they didn't eat that night! They traveled to Samoa and Fiji when it was still the real Polynesia, before it all became too commercialized.

The Southwest Pacific is a very interesting part of the world. I want to go there someday to visit but I understand, in some places, they still eat doggies! :croc:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> My tia Auntie was a high school exchange student for a year in Phuket, Thailand and she traveled the whole length of the country from north to south. She liked it there but wasn't too crazy about Bangkok. She still speaks some Thai and likes Thai food.
> 
> My Momi and Popi lived in Tonga for two years a long, long time ago as Peace Corps volunteers. They lived in a 10 x 20 thatched hut with a mattress stuffed with shredded coconut husks! Momi became proficient at using a scrub board to do laundry (I hope they don't try using that thing to wash me! :biggrin1. Popi had to learn how to spear fish in the lagoon or else they didn't eat that night! They traveled to Samoa and Fiji when it was still the real Polynesia, before it all became too commercialized.
> 
> ...


Well, Ricky, In Thailand MANY people, even people who aren't very well off, have pet dogs. I don't think I'd worry about getting turned into dinner there. I've travelled through most parts of Thailand except the very far south. Like your Auntie, I wouldn't choose the Bangkok area&#8230; that's just trading one metropolis for another. I don't really care for Phuket either&#8230; too commercial and too many tourists. If I were going to move there, I'd like to live north of Phuket, near Ranong, or around the bay from Phuket, in Krabi. The Ranong area has beautiful mountains and waterfalls, while the Krabi beaches are every bit as nice as Phuket and a LOT less crowded. (both are also more protected from tsunamis, and easier to get to high ground.  )


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Well, Ricky, In Thailand MANY people, even people who aren't very well off, have pet dogs. I don't think I'd worry about getting turned into dinner there.


Great! Maybe I could meet and play with some of those black and orange stripe kittys there.



> I don't really care for Phuket either&#8230; too commercial and too many tourists.


Yeah, that's what tia Auntie thinks too, but she didn't have a choice since she was placed with a Thai family and that was her home. Her favorite part of Thailand was the far north. She rode something called an elephant there. Are they AKC registered? She also traveled in the northern part of Malaysia and found that area to be more beautiful than Thailand and the culture a bit more relaxed.

Well, so much to see and explore. Since I am the inquisitive and explorer type, I can't wait to get started! Right now, I am visiting "time out" since I tried to eat the Christmas tree lights :frusty:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Great! Maybe I could meet and play with some of those black and orange stripe kittys there.
> 
> Yeah, that's what tia Auntie thinks too, but she didn't have a choice since she was placed with a Thai family and that was her home. Her favorite part of Thailand was the far north. She rode something called an elephant there. Are they AKC registered? She also traveled in the northern part of Malaysia and found that area to be more beautiful than Thailand and the culture a bit more relaxed.
> 
> ...


I like North Thailand very much too (especially the food!) but it is very dry there in the winter time, and gets pretty cold. (can actually reach freezing on occasion) If I were to move to Thailand, one of the ATTRACTIONS is warm weather year-round! 

Ricky, Kodi wants you to tell your Mommi and Poppi that they have it all wrong. In OUR house, it was the Christmas tree that went into time-out for Kodi's first couple of years.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a cute picture of Kodi!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> what a cute picture of Kodi!


 Little mischief maker! He was about 8 months old for his first Christmas&#8230; Just the right age to be CONSTANTLY looking for trouble!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love Asia, have been to Japan, Thailand, Cambodia, Laos, Indonesia, Singapore and Malaysia. Also Australia but not New Zealand, except for the airport. Indonesia is my favorite place so far, with Thailand a close second. I am looking forward to another trip to that part of the world sometime soon.


----------

